# Birth parents with learning difficulties



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

At the moment we are considering a match with a LO who has both birth parents with learning difficulties. What effect could this have on the LO? Learning difficulties are not hereditary, are they? Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi PJs,

I can't recall the stats but if both BPs have LDs (and depends on what type) then the chances are quite high and yes they can be genetic.

You might need to know more about the LDs and then see what the medical advisor advises re the statistics.

The one thing I would say is Learning Disabilities ( ASD & ADHD diagnoses are very high in adopted children from what I've read/been told) have a variety of ranges so in the right environment some LOs can show very little impact. However factor in some adopted kids can struggle with self esteem, being different and socially in/at school then there is a lot to be aware of how your daily lives might be impacted. Just things I would consider on long term impact.

Hope this helps x


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi pjamamas 


From what i read before I understand there are a few reasons why adults may have learning diffficulties.


‘Learning difficulties’ is a general term for a lot of different conditions with varying symptoms and severities. Some have well-recognised names like dyslexia; others are less well known, like dyspraxia , Aspergerssyndrome or ADHD . We know that the underlying symptoms of these conditions, many of which overlap are often inter-related and are usually present from birth. A common factor is part of the brain called the cerebellum.

The cerebellum is key to the learning process, making skills become automatic through practice. But if the cerebellum is not working efficiently then it is very likely you will struggle with one or more of the following – poor reading and writing, concentration, co-ordination or social skills.
This can be caused by, an infection while in the womb,genetics or injury.
So they may be a small chance if it is genetic then the lo may also have difficulty.
My advise would be to chat with lo medical advisor as they maybe able to answer this for you. If the lo is very young this maybe something that may or may not be known at the time.  And it's a risk you have to decide if you are willing to deal with if you go ahead.
Good luck sweetie x


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Pyjamas - I've PMed you x


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi dandlebean. Thanks for the PM x


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi pyjamas
As others have suggested try get as much info as poss, both about the birth parents and the childs development so far. I was told my LO was high risk for learning dificulties as well as medical probs given his birth parents history. However he is doing amazingly well and his nursery in fact feel he is more advanced than most kids in some areas. His birth parents history showed very difficult early lives and I often wonder if the problems they experienced were more due to this than any genetic aspect. The medical officer should be able to advise you on risks (though as my story shows they can only discuss risk not absolutes unless a specific genetic concern is suspected).

Good luck in making your decisions - it can be very difficult with so few absolutes in adoption.

Kiz  xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

If you can ask about birth grandparents too and see if there is any pattern, learning difficulties can most definitely be genetic. However it often goes hand in hand with environment and can be hard to tell the reasons behind the LD. Meet with the medical advisor and gather all the facts. Little pink's birth siblings had had some genetic testing done so that's something else to consider. But often it is all a gamble, best you can do is an informed decision. Good luck xxx


----------



## weemoofrazz (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi pyjamas

The BPs of our two LOs have 'learning difficulties' but not learning disabilities if you see the distinction. Essentially both BPs are capable of holding down a job, living independently and having a relationship, but they both struggle with reading and writing, and have low IQ. 

The medical adviser may well just say that they cannot give you any guarantees, particularly if it is a younger LO. Often learning difficulties are genetic but there a lot of other factors that can serve to exacerbate this including environment. It's a big decision and the younger they are the greater the uncertainty, even if they are meeting milestones, it doesn't necessarily mean that they always will.

I'll PM you.


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks to all for posts and PMs. Great to get so much helpful advice and comments. It has certainly given my husband and I much to think about x


----------

